# [Off-Topic]besoin d'une petite aide communautaire.

## MystX

Voilà, dans le but d'afficher un peu plus la distro, et sans avoir vocation d'attirer les foules, donner au moins un avis un peu plus objectif sur se qu'elle est, j'ai récemment reprise le "topic unique" sur le forum HFR. Mais voilà que je bloque sur quelques points, de style et de véracité.

Voilà, en gros le topic de présentation : 

 *Quote:*   

> Reprise du topic par moi même, refonte en cours
> 
> Gentoo : le topic officiel 
> 
> Présentation
> ...

 

Je pense qu'il y a des éléments ou j'ai du faire des fautes de langage/définition, mais le squelette me semble au poil.

Ensuite je cherche un moyen pour récupérer le numéro du dernier autobuild catalyst du dvd avec le numéro pour l'afficher dans le topic sans avoir a le modifier toutes les semaines.

Merci de votre aide :OLast edited by MystX on Sat Aug 03, 2013 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

plus simple , et plus collaboratif  ->  https://pad.ilico.org/p/gentoo_faq_fr

.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Avez-vous aussi consulté les pages "about", "philosophy" de Gentoo.org ?

----------

## MystX

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Avez-vous aussi consulté les pages "about", "philosophy" de Gentoo.org ?

 

Mon but ici, c'est plutôt de faire corriger/checker les erreurs éventuelles au niveau du post, pas de faire un topo complet, puisque pour ça, on redirige vers la communauté Gentoo (ici donc). On a pas vocation de remplacer l'écosystème de la distro, mais de faire de l'affichage de celle-ci.

 *k-root wrote:*   

> plus simple , et plus collaboratif  ->  https://pad.ilico.org/p/gentoo_faq_fr
> 
> .

 

Merci, mais non merci, sans contrôle, ça sert a rien, ni explication sur les modifs, d'ou le fait de passer par le forum (qui est tout aussi collaboratif selon moi, puisqu'en plus de corriger, faut aussi expliquer, se qui peu permettre également de compléter)

----------

## k-root

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/faq.xml#differences

rtfm

----------

## xaviermiller

Si c'était moi, j'aurais fait un texte plus court, et renvoyé vers les pages (non-)officielles qui expliquent tout (j'ai le syndrôme TL;DR, j'ai zappé après 2 paragraphes   :Razz:  ). Et puis, la présentation a déjà été écrite, autant ne pas faire doublon  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/main/fr/about.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/philosophy.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/main/fr/contract.xml

http://www.gentoo-fr.org/

https://www.gentooquebec.org/

Quelqu'un qui n'est pas intéressé (ou qui connaît bien) zappera, les autres iront voir le site.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai pris la peine de lire, et je me porte en faux sur presque tout le texte :

- L'utilisateur a autant de choix qu'une autre distribution, la grande force de Gentoo est les "use flags" inspirés de BSD

- Gentoo n'est pas uniquement basée sur les souces : il y a aussi des paquets binaires

- le blabla sur le versionning ne veut rien dire, il faut juste dire que Gentoo suit une "rolling release"

- le blabla sur testing et stable ne veut rien dire et est du même acabit que la plupart des autres distributions : stable, testing, experimental est présent sur Debian, Fedora/Red Hat, par exemple

Pour moi, je résumerais Gentoo en "une méta-distribution Linux (ou BSD, ou un environnement "prefix") basée principalement sur source, qui se paramétrise par des "USE flags", définissant des choix de dépendances ou fonctionnalités à activer.

----------

## MystX

Je crois que je viens de comprendre pourquoi les autres utilisateurs n'aiment pas Gentoo : a cause de son forum off ou y'a plus de mecs avec un ton pédant, hautains, qui arrivent a te sortir un RTFM sur une demande "comment démocratiser la distro" ou "comment avoir un résumé abordable" et qui EN PLUS, oublient sérieusement de lire, avec le doigt, la demande des personnes et répondent a côté de la plaque.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'ai pris la peine de lire, et je me porte en faux sur presque tout le texte :

 

Visiblement, non.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - L'utilisateur a autant de choix qu'une autre distribution, la grande force de Gentoo est les "use flags" inspirés de BSD

 

Ah bon ? L'utilisateur ne peu pas patcher son système, n'a pas les diff, accès aux codes, et la possibilité de les changer simplement et rapidement ? La possibilité via les "use flags" (en fait le fait que ça soit une distro source quoi, vue qu'on compile) de modifier le comportement des programmes, modifier les dépendances de ceux-ci, plus que sur une distro binaire ?

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Gentoo n'est pas uniquement basée sur les souces : il y a aussi des paquets binaires

 

Ah bah tiens, première nouvelle que c'est pas écrit, dans le texte. Je te revois là ou tu as dit que tu a pris la peine de lire, j'ai rien modifiée sur l'OP, y'a pas une seule trace d'édition de ma part, j'invente rien.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - le blabla sur le versionning ne veut rien dire, il faut juste dire que Gentoo suit une "rolling release"

 

Ok, donc on explique rien, on explique pas qu'une des particularité de la distro c'est une rolling certes, mais encore faut-il que la personne sache se que c'est qu'une rolling ? Non désolée, le but c'est de démystifier la distro, pas de faire un énième poste abscon, comme ... Oh wait ? Tiens certaines réponses ici ? Oui, n'expliquons rien, c'est plus sûr pour éviter :

-Les trolls

-Les demandes incessantes sur la même chose dans 40 postes différents sur le forum

-La reconnaissance d'être une distro agréable, et la chance d'agrandir la communauté

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - le blabla sur testing et stable ne veut rien dire et est du même acabit que la plupart des autres distributions : stable, testing, experimental est présent sur Debian, Fedora/Red Hat, par exemple

 

C'est sur, mais encore faut-il l'expliquer un minimum, même remarque qu'au dessus : pédagogie ?

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour moi, je résumerais Gentoo en "une méta-distribution Linux (ou BSD, ou un environnement "prefix") basée principalement sur source, qui se paramétrise par des "USE flags", définissant des choix de dépendances ou fonctionnalités à activer.

 

Ok, en fait ne disons rien, laissons couler, les gens viendront sur Gentoo si ils le veulent, pas besoin d'avoir d'explications plus claires. Surtout NE TOUCHONS A RIEN.

Je précise que la forme de mon poste est très vendredi-esque et je l'assume, mais le fond, j'en pense pas moins. Et si j'ai ce genre de réponse a cause d'une chose que je suppose, je pense que je vais me garder de continuer a demander des avis, ici.[/u]

----------

## k-root

.... pour info oui , il est possible de déployer des gentoo en binaire exclusivement.

je ne sais pas qui est le plus pedant et hautains, mais dans les liens donnés tu aurais trouvé toutes les réponses , personne n'a l'obligation de corriger ton article, vus le nombre de contenue en CC dispo  en français    :Rolling Eyes: 

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OSAlternatifs/Installation/profils-livedvd-20121221-sujet_11861_137.htm#t1339527

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello MystX,

Apparememnt, je n'ai donc pas compris la quintescence de ta présentation, ce qui veut dire que le péquenot moyen ne comprendra pas non plus.

Essaie de simplifier et de clarifier.

Personnellement, je préfère une version courte, qui plus est se fera troller en moins de 2 sur HFR...

----------

## barul

"Ouin ouin, on me dit des trucs sur ce que j'ai fait, c'est sûrement des connards pédants !"

Si t'es pas content on te retient pas. Et si t'aimes pas les remarques, poste pas une demande d'aide sur un forum.

----------

## geekounet

 *MystX wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> - L'utilisateur a autant de choix qu'une autre distribution, la grande force de Gentoo est les "use flags" inspirés de BSD 
> 
> Ah bon ? L'utilisateur ne peu pas patcher son système, n'a pas les diff, accès aux codes, et la possibilité de les changer simplement et rapidement ? La possibilité via les "use flags" (en fait le fait que ça soit une distro source quoi, vue qu'on compile) de modifier le comportement des programmes, modifier les dépendances de ceux-ci, plus que sur une distro binaire ?

 

Tu le fais sur n'importe quelle distro, binaires ou non, et c'est assez simple sur les distribs à base de DEB/RPM notamment (perso, avec l'habitude, ça me prend autant de temps sous Debian/Ubuntu que sous Gentoo).

En tout cas, ne demande pas de l'aide si tu n'es pas capable d'accepter les critiques. Pour ma part, ayant juste lu rapidement en diagonale, j'ai surtout noté les nombreuses fautes de grammaire et d'orthographe, je te conseille une relecture.  :Smile: 

----------

## MystX

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello MystX,
> 
> Apparememnt, je n'ai donc pas compris la quintescence de ta présentation, ce qui veut dire que le péquenot moyen ne comprendra pas non plus.
> 
> Essaie de simplifier et de clarifier.
> ...

 

Risque pas de se faire troller, le topic, puisque c'est le topic unique gentoo sur HFR qui actuellement ressemble a ça http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OSAlternatifs/Installation/profils-livedvd-20121221-sujet_11861_1.htm

Ca fait de la visibilité pour la distro, vous devriez plutôt sauter de joie plutôt que d'être tatillon, c'est destiné a être "mainstream" ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce qui me dérange, c'est le fait que tu nous demandes de valider un texte écrit il y a 11 ans. Pour quoi faire ?

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ce qui me dérange, c'est le fait que tu nous demandes de valider un texte écrit il y a 11 ans. Pour quoi faire ?

 

[ @Xavier:> Pas tout-à-fait, à l'origine oui mais c'est depuis ~2 mois qu'il est repris par un autre contributeur (si j'en crois ce post) d'où la demande ]

Néanmoins on peut aussi penser que, plus sur le fond, la raison de cette demande est plus de l'ordre de : la procrastination, la flemme, ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Oui, parce que lorsqu'on lit des commentaires de cette nature p.e. oui les suivants, on peut légitimement dire que l'auteur est très largement en mesure de rédiger lui-même une petite synthèse générale du produit surtout s'il en reprend la charge de maintenance.

Par ailleurs, la remarque de k-root sur la reprise de la faq Gentoo quoiqu'un peu abrute - on dira que c'est à cause de la chaleur ^^ -, peut tout aussi bien répondre a ce besoin de clarté, de concision et de précision qui plus est : "validé" par les pairs.   :Wink: 

n.b. Comme l'indique chaque footnote, le contenu de toutes les documentations officielles de Gentoo.org sont sous protection de licence CC mais rien n'enpèche d'en reprendre le contenu exact et d'en citer la source pour respecter la paternité des droits d'auteurs.

Btw, pourrais-tu éditer ton premier message afin de modifier le format du titre afin qu'il respecte nos conventions (voir le 1er post en sticky et plus précisément la section 3/3). Par avance merci.

post-scriptum

À titre de remarque générale en plus de celle de geekounet, faire a minima un contrôle de la validité des liens me semble fondamental à la base...

-> gentoo-wiki.com n'existe plus ni fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Accueil (seul gentoo-wiki.info a été recontruit en quasi pure perte et au prix d'un énorme travail. Il reste juste accessible avec unique fonction d'archive historique)

Donc de fait aussi http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Portage_Overlay_Listing est obsolète ; une liste à jour existe cependant.

-> http://gentoo-portage.com/Newest n'existe pas

-> ni https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-56.html (s'il s'agissait du sous-forum Fr le contenu de celui-ci a été réintégré au forum Fr)

Edit: Quant aux remarques dans cette veine, aux sous-entendus douteux et sur le fond et la forme :

 *MystX wrote:*   

> Je crois que je viens de comprendre pourquoi les autres utilisateurs n'aiment pas Gentoo : a cause de son forum off ou y'a plus de mecs avec un ton pédant, hautains, qui arrivent a te sortir un RTFM sur une demande "comment démocratiser la distro" ou "comment avoir un résumé abordable" et qui EN PLUS, oublient sérieusement de lire, avec le doigt, la demande des personnes et répondent a côté de la plaque.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Je précise que la forme de mon poste est très vendredi-esque et je l'assume, mais le fond, j'en pense pas moins. Et si j'ai ce genre de réponse a cause d'une chose que je suppose, je pense que je vais me garder de continuer a demander des avis, ici.

 

Ce n'est pas dans les normes de ce forum ni dans les habitudes de ses participants donc en effet... mieux vaut éviter à l'avenir.   :Mad: 

----------

## MystX

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Ce qui me dérange, c'est le fait que tu nous demandes de valider un texte écrit il y a 11 ans. Pour quoi faire ? 
> 
> [ @Xavier:> Pas tout-à-fait, à l'origine oui mais c'est depuis ~2 mois qu'il est repris par un autre contributeur (si j'en crois ce post) d'où la demande ]
> 
> Néanmoins on peut aussi penser que, plus sur le fond, la raison de cette demande est plus de l'ordre de : la procrastination, la flemme, ...  Non, pas vraiment la raison.
> ...

 

----------

## versus8

Une adresse sympa que tu as omise : http://www.gentoo-fr.org

Mais son wiki est tout aussi utile : http://www.gentoo-fr.org/projects/gentoo-fr/wiki

Perso, je te conseillerai de conserver le modèle actuel mais de tout recommencer "from scratch" en te basant sur ce que tu dispose déjà (car toutes les informations ne sont pas à jour, et des liens sont morts) et de toute façon, on n'est mieux servi que par soi-même. Sur Distrowatch, la présentation de la distro prend quatre lignes, c'est rapide à lire et accessible. Rien ne t'empêche t’agrémenter ta présentation avec une capture d'écran, suivi des principaux liens actifs et à jour, et par la suite (éventuellement) mettre un court lexique sur des mots-clefs Gentoïste venant du contexte de la présentation. Après, bien que la dite présentation soit adaptable sur un topic, ce n'est pas une évidence de maintenir un truc propre sur un forum, avec les posts un peu "méli-mélo" qui vont suivre (car topic no-stick && no-close).

Si tu veux transmettre une information, autant la destiner à un maximum de cibles. Du coup, un texte trop long (bien qu'informatif), et n'importe qui peut décrocher. Un logo, un peu de couleur type charte graphique Gentoo pourquoi pas... Et puis autant que la création vienne de toi à 100%, les critiques seront mieux acceptées que présentement, car actuellement les critiques émises ne sont peut-être pas toutes liées à tes actions sur ce texte (d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, certaines parties de la présentation ne vienne pas de toi).

Et puis comme la philosophie de Gentoo est proche de celle du hacker, faire passer ce sentiment de liberté accrue et de l'acquisition/consolidation de ses connaissances techniques (GNU/Linux, hardware, etc.) peut-être intéressant à mettre en avant. Egalement serait-il nécessaire d'indiquer que Gentoo n'est pas conseillé pour débuter ou apprendre (Slackware ou un BSD like par exemple seraient plus adaptés) : faut pas non plus cibler tout les forumeurs hfr, ça sert à rien.

En gros, tente d'effectuer une présentation KISS ^^

Et sérieusement, avec toute les sources d'informations concernant Gentoo, je ne vois pas ce qu'on pourrait t'apporter de plus (on va tout de même pas bosser à ta place!  :p ).

Je ne sais pas si ces conseils te donneront satisfaction, cependant, il n'est pas nécessaire de s'énerver pour obtenir une quelconque satisfaction, même un vendredi de pleine lune. Il n'y a pas de méthode, de même pas de référence qui puisse plaire à tous, le tout c'est d'être convaincu que le travail abattu en valait la peine et, d'être au moins satisfait de son investissement personnel (d'autant plus si tu t'es porté volontaire). Maintenant du quant dira t-on, c'est à toi de gérer avec humilité certaines critiques, et d'éviter de rebondir à "repousse-poil", c'est pas hfr ici, même si on pas "impénétrable" pour autant :p

----------

